# Beeks Sue EPA for Inaction on GMO Pesticide Deaths



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

EPA Slapped with Lawsuit over Ongoing Bee Deaths 
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...=email&utm_content=art2&utm_campaign=20130507


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I hope it will do some good.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

ET1 SS said:


> I hope it will do some good.


I do to, but am not hopeful. The pesticide company's have a lot more money than beeks.


----------



## Farmsteader (Nov 7, 2008)

About time, Europe has Banned these insane Chems.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Isn't the title of your thread a bit misleading? It's my understanding that the Neonicotinoide class of chemicals have nothing to do with GMO. They are used on some GMO crops as they also are used on some non GMO crops. It's the systemic chemical that may be the problem, not GMO.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

ksfarmer said:


> Isn't the title of your thread a bit misleading? It's my understanding that the Neonicotinoide class of chemicals have nothing to do with GMO. They are used on some GMO crops as they also are used on some non GMO crops. It's the systemic chemical that may be the problem, not GMO.


I attend bee conferences regularly.

Neonicotinoides are thought to be one of the many vectors hurting bees [or imidacloprid, or Sevin's Carbamate];
as are GMO crops [specifically transgenic maize];
and cellphone repeater towers broadcasting microwave;
and Varroa mites;
and Tracheal mites;
and Nosema;
and Small hive beetle;
and Wax moths;
and American foulbrood;
and European foulbrood;
and Chalkbrood;
and Stonebrood
and Cripaviridae;
and Chronic Paralysis Virus [CPV];
and Dicistroviridae;
and Acute bee paralysis virus (ABPV) or (APV);
and Israel acute paralysis virus (IAPV);
and Kashmir bee virus (KBV);
and Black Queen Cell Virus (BQCV);
and Cloudy Wing Virus (CWV);
and Sacbrood virus (SBV);
and Iflaviridae;
and Deformed Wing Virus (DWV);
and Kakugo virus (KV);
and Varroa destructor virus 1;
and Iridoviridae;
and Invertebrate iridescent virus type 6 (IIV-6)

All of these vectors are thought to stress honeybee populations.


----------

